# Airport and 2wire connection



## Mike C (Nov 23, 2007)

I am not able to get airport to recognize my 2wire router. I have triple checked (x10) the SSID and WEP key and am still unable to connect. Airport does not recognize the 2wire router even though I have enabled it.


----------



## Satcomer (Nov 24, 2007)

Dump WEP RIGHT NOW!!! Anyone can break WEP in less than 3 seconds! Use WPA and if the router/computer doesn't support WPA, replace it! WEP encryption was broken years ago and everyone now can easily get the instructions to break WEP. Just Google breaking WEP and read on.


----------



## jbarley (Nov 24, 2007)

Satcomer said:


> Dump WEP RIGHT NOW!!! Anyone can break WEP in less than 3 seconds! Use WAP and if the router/computer doesn't support WAP, replace it! WEP encryption was broken years ago and everyone now can easily get the instructions to break WEP. Just Google breaking WEP and read on.


Is WAP even more secure then WPA?

jb.


----------



## Satcomer (Nov 25, 2007)

jbarley said:


> Is WAP even more secure then WPA?
> 
> jb.



May bad. I wasn't thinking at the time.


----------

